# so so worried



## ShellyWelly (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm 14+5 and i'm one of these mad ladies who have a doppler, purely because with this pregnancy i have had spotting from 8 weeks to 13.  It was mainly brown with the occasional red.  I found my babies heartbeat at 13 weeks and then every other day although on Sunday i had problems, retried on Monday, tuesday and still no joy.  I rand my mw and she told me to come down and have  a chat, she couldn't locate the hb either but was not overy concerned as we had both heard the cord and the placenta so she tried to reassure me and siad she thinks my uterus is tilted back now, today though i have had some dark brown discharge again with the odd tiny bit of red, no more than previous times but i thought it had finished.  EPU can't fit me in til monday so i have another weekend of hell on earth of waiting.  If i can here the blood whooshing through the cord then is there a possibility that the baby has died.  Just so worried, i guess i want some more reassurance.

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Many experienced midwives would struggle to find the heartbeat at this stage, we usually wait until 16 weeks, as it can cause worry when we can't hear it. The blood flowing through the cord can only do so if it's circulating throughthe babys body, so although it's better to hear the heartbeat itself, it should mean that things are ok. There is loads of space for your baby to hide in at the moment, and the hand held dopplers aren't very string, so would struggle to pick it up in a corner at the back of your uterus at this stage.  Once you've been to epau, try to avoid listening in so frequently, as it will make you more concerned than reassured mostly at this stage,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

